# Whats the best spot on flea treatment



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i done been to a few dumb ass vets all said my dog has mange i got her on ivomectin paste she gets fish oil and the sh*t is gettin worse she has no sores but her hair is fallin out more and shes got little red bumps on her belly heres a pic im thinking its a flea allergy cuz the meds im givein here arnt helpin








i dont think its food cuz i swithced her frood from purina 1 to TOTW when i first saw her hair was comein out


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

is front line any good


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

every dog seems to be different, frontline wasnt working for my pup, he itched alot and had some hairloss from it. i didnt really see fleas on him so i guessed he was allergic.

so the vet gave me some "all natural" stuff that didnt do anything he i always saw fleas on him.

im going to try k9 advantix and see. it's supossed to actually repel the fleas.

edit : but yea, alot of people have good luck with frontline plus.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not think it was fleas. You would know if your house dog had fleas it would be obvious. It could also be like a staff infection is she on antibiotics?
It could be Demodex or Sarcoptic mange even if the scrapping came up negative. I would do a few things if this was my dog.
Put her on antibiotics like Chephalexin. Even if it is mange or staff the antibiotics will keep any skin infections from developing or treat one if she already has one.
Give her 250mg 2x a day you do not need a prescription
Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply
This is a dip for mange that you use every other day for 2 weeks. It is worth the money because it will last you forever but Sarcoptic mange is most often misdiagnosed as allergies. This will make sure you are treating from all angles without over doing it.
Prolate, 1 qt - Insecticides - Lambert Vet Supply
mix 1oz to a gallon or 1/2 oz to 1/2 gallon.

Next I have heard of the ivermectine paste not working as well as the liquid ivermectine. I would use the liquid, also how often are you treating with ivermectine? You can do it 3x a week for maximum effectiveness.
Ivermectin Injectable, 50 ml - Wormers - Lambert Vet Supply

If you need proper dosages pm me. This is what I would do first before spending more money at the vets. A neg skin scrapping can mean nothing if it looks like mange treat for mange but you have to treat with the right stuff.

Once other thing you might try is Nu stock. I use this to grow hair back it works great on skin issues!!! It stinks and get everywhere but totally worth it! I put it on in the pm when the dogs sleep in the crate so it doesn't get all over the house.
Pierce's All Purpose Nu-Stock Ointment - eBay (item 290340958904 end time Sep-16-09 14:27:40 PDT)

This is my advise and what I would do if this was my dog, for a skin issues like this allergies would be the LAST thing I would treat if all this fails. You have her in a good food now try this. All this treatment should be well under $100 and you do not need a vet for it.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thanx for the info and the links


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

To answer the question...I personally think Advantage is the best...I have 4 dogs and the only issues I ever had was when they weren't on Advantage. Advantage in my opinion is the way to go vs the fleas.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I use K9 Advantix. Not sure about the others but I do know that Bayer makes both K9 Advantix and Advantage.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I use Frontline, and this is how great it is...I saw a flea on Thrall about a month and a half ago, so I figured it was time for Frontline, I never start until I see a flea. Well a little less than a month later I found 2 fleas on Thrall again. Frontline has always lasted the full month, and even a week or so extra (probably longer if I had tried). So I treated again thinking it was a really bad year for fleas, it is warmer here than NY so it might be worse etc. Well about a week and a half ago, I noticed my cat scratching. I have never had to treat my cats, as they have always been indoor cats, this is like 20 + years of cat ownership. So I check her out, my cats were strays, and a bit feral, also they are seniors, so they are not so friendly, they come bonk you for a pet, and then wander away, and do not like to be approached, they are also black, so very hard to see fleas. Well we wrestled them down and sure enough they had fleas. So I dipped the cats (fun fun fun) and put on a spot treatment that kills fleas and eggs, not just eggs like frontline. Like 2 days later, I see a ton of dead fleas over by the windows where the cats mill about all day, so they had a bad case, but the Frontline kept the dogs from getting it bad, like I said, 2 fleas, and Thrall is white, and has very thin fur so I know the dogs were not infested, and Raisin sleeps in our bed, and I have no bites.

On a side note, I found the flea source, our neighbors cat, which might as well be the neighborhood cat, has been milling by my cats favorite window, which I leave open, so the fleas were just hopping through the screen to my cats :-(

I firmly stand by Frontline, I can't believe it protected us and the dogs.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

i know this is an older message but been searching the site because not sure if my pit(drago) has flea's or a allergic reaction (he is nearly 2, when he was a puppy like 2 months he got skin allergies on his belly and this looks similar). Have seen performanceknls recommendation and they look educated and trust worthy, wondering what helped. Drago has not been itching, however he has red almost scabby bumps on his belly etc. Thank you.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

*HELP PLEASE*

i know this is an older message but been searching the site because not sure if my pit(drago) has flea's or a allergic reaction (he is nearly 2, when he was a puppy like 2 months he got skin allergies on his belly and this looks similar). Have seen performanceknls recommendation and they look educated and trust worthy, wondering what helped. Drago has not been itching, however he has red almost scabby bumps on his belly etc. Thank you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bradsoulreal said:


> i know this is an older message but been searching the site because not sure if my pit(drago) has flea's or a allergic reaction (he is nearly 2, when he was a puppy like 2 months he got skin allergies on his belly and this looks similar). Have seen performanceknls recommendation and they look educated and trust worthy, wondering what helped. Drago has not been itching, however he has red almost scabby bumps on his belly etc. Thank you.


If you make your own thread with this same question you will probably get more responses instead of jumping in on a very old post.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bradsoulreal said:


> i know this is an older message but been searching the site because not sure if my pit(drago) has flea's or a allergic reaction (he is nearly 2, when he was a puppy like 2 months he got skin allergies on his belly and this looks similar). Have seen performanceknls recommendation and they look educated and trust worthy, wondering what helped. Drago has not been itching, however he has red almost scabby bumps on his belly etc. Thank you.


If you need more info start a new thread but this should help you in the right direction. And the info in this thread will also help.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------

